# Steam heat radiators



## Raddude (12 mo ago)

I have a single pipe steam system and I have two radiators on the second floor . There is a five to six degree temperature difference between upstairs and downstairs with the radiators upstairs being 5 to 6° higher I have replaced thermostat and hasn't helped as far as stabilizing temperature I am not sure what else to look for can someone help me?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

